# Cruise planning in the Mediterranean on Google Map



## alainOnKAIA

Hi friends - I need some help. Out of personal need for planning cruises I created a web site for 'easy cruise planning'. On the site super4sailing mooring/anchoring places over the European coast of the Mediterranean (except Spain - it will follow - as well as other regions) are shown on Google Map - to each of these positions some basic information can be seen and personal experiences + pictures can be added to it. In the map you can select a starting point, insert distance circles, waypoints and over night positions - your entries will be shown by circles, lines and points on the map. You can also enter tracks with pictures and comments from past cruises for documentation. Users can add new mooring/anchoring location and can add comments to the existing ones. And more&#8230;
My problem is - I need some feedback on the site's usability -- and the site needs users and their inputs to 'become more alive'. 
What do you think about it?


----------

